# Good News



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

As many of you know, I posted awhile back about the apartment across the street being a safe house for drugs and other illegal activity. I also contacted my Police Chief about this. Well, I have some good news. Seems, they got evicted out by the landlord, a couple of days ago. The Uhaul truck has been hard at work today over there. Boy, it's allot more peaceful around here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your lucky day L8.. Good comes to thoes who wait.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good deal, now you can sleep a little easier!!!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Good deal, now you can sleep a little easier!!!


I would still keep my gun C&L around the house.:smt071


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Your lucky day L8.. *Good comes to thoes who wait.*


And to those who contact the police. It wouldn't surprise me at all if the police didn't contact the property owner with the story of what was going on at their property.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> And to those who contact the police. It wouldn't surprise me at all if the police didn't contact the property owner with the story of what was going on at their property.


I was actually surprised at the fast response I received from my Police Chief on this matter. I think it was a combination of not just me, but several other neighbors. One being a very respected older woman that has donated many dollars, as well as property to the town over the years. She has a well to do name through out this town.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When people get involved good things happen. congrads to you for not waiting for some else to do something you make a good example.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> I would still keep my gun C&L around the house.:smt071


That goes without saying!!!!!!:smt068


----------

